# Looking for gaming group - South Florida (Hollywood)



## sumradagnoth (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey,
Me and my buddy are looking to join up with an existing gaming group, or start a new one... preferably a D&D 3.5 campaign.  We're in Hollywood, FL and have been gaming for approx 12 years. Both are mid 20's and have fairly open schedules.

Looking for a group or campaign that employs a good story and focus on solid RP. Both of us have some DM experience and a good understanding of the 3.5 rules.  

If there are any takers, post back and we can discuss.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## abeltda (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey, I live in the Ft Lauderdale area.

Email me at abeltda@hotmail.com

if ur still interested.


----------



## sumradagnoth (Jun 21, 2004)

abeltda said:
			
		

> Hey, I live in the Ft Lauderdale area.
> 
> Email me at abeltda@hotmail.com
> 
> if ur still interested.




yo, i emailed ya


----------



## Solrac (Sep 22, 2004)

*D&D in Hollywood*

Hey there I live in Hollywood. I played D&D mostly AD&D 2nd edition from middle, HighSchool, to College. I have the rule books, dice from that and also version3.0 . Yet I have never played with 3.0 rules. I dont know if you are looking for more gamers in Hollywood. Im 26. I havent played since college its been 7 years. D&D is such a great game...i was very excited when I saw your e-mail. Im just a regular guy who really loves D&D. Are you down with having someone join a campaign or start a new one. Im sure I will catch on fast to the 3.5 rules. Please let me know. Feel free to e-mail me to carloscalderon@bellsouth.net
None of my current friends game and they would actually think its strange or a waste of time. Its actually kinda weird for me to post this thing but once again...I love this game


----------

